# Climbing boots/ groundman boots



## c.willard (Nov 9, 2010)

So I been working for a small tree company in Kansas City area " Lenexa", and my fellow climbers and groundsmen have been giving me crap about my boots. Yes, I am a ground man, not the glorified climber, but its all good cause I am 18 and only been doing this for six months. But... I wear Carolina Logger boots. Everyone tells me I am not a climber so I should not be wearing climbers boots cuase that mean I am posing. I should be wearing hiking boot they say. But they are logging boots. I have seen real climbing boots and they lace to the knee almost, like lineman boots. What your guys opinion? Everyone in Kansas seems to think logger boots are stricly for climbing. They see the high heel and kiltie and go balistic if your not wearing ghaffs. I think logging boot are the best groundmen boots. I had a pair of rocky and ariat packers and hated the lack of support.


----------



## lone wolf (Nov 9, 2010)

Tell them to go to hell and if they don't like it to buy you a new pair at their expense or mind their own damn business!


----------



## oscar4883 (Nov 9, 2010)

BS Before I learned to climb I wore "Logger" boots for years in the mining industry. Maybe thet are just breakin your stones. Either way, tell them to worry about their themselves.


----------



## c.willard (Nov 9, 2010)

oscar4883 said:


> BS Before I learned to climb I wore "Logger" boots for years in the mining industry. Maybe thet are just breakin your stones. Either way, tell them to worry about their themselves.



True, on all the time cards mine says greenhorn on it


----------



## Cutler tree (Nov 9, 2010)

*bad idea*



lone wolf said:


> Tell them to go to hell and if they don't like it to buy you a new pair at their expense or mind their own damn business!



We have a lady that I work with that wears pink slip ons. If you told me to buy you a pair of boots guess what you'd be wearing. They won't mind thier own business you're 18 years old and a groundie. To put that into perspective for you, you are a freshman, they are seniors a little hazing is gonna happen. My groundie came in with hickeys on his him. I said you come in like that again and youll wear a shirt that says "my boyfriend is a pain in the neck" I love that little guy but I do tease him. That's probably all that's happening there


----------



## c.willard (Nov 9, 2010)

Cutler tree said:


> We have a lady that I work with that wears pink slip ons. If you told me to buy you a pair of boots guess what you'd be wearing. They won't mind thier own business you're 18 years old and a groundie. To put that into perspective for you, you are a freshman, they are seniors a little hazing is gonna happen. My groundie came in with hickeys on his him. I said you come in like that again and youll wear a shirt that says "my boyfriend is a pain in the neck" I love that little guy but I do tease him. That's probably all that's happening there



Ya I am guessing then. I enjoy it sometimes, just funny. Like when I am on ropes "SLACK OUT SLACKER"


----------



## Cutler tree (Nov 9, 2010)

Don't stress it and for god's sake don't tell them you posted here about it


----------



## c.willard (Nov 9, 2010)

Cutler tree said:


> Don't stress it and for god's sake don't tell them you posted here about it



Dont think any of them can use a computer to tell ya the truth


----------



## jefflovstrom (Nov 9, 2010)

c.willard said:


> Dont think any of them can use a computer to tell ya the truth



Haha! Good one. Hey, keep your boots on and watch your skin grow thick. It only get's better!
Jeff


----------



## arborsoldier (Nov 11, 2010)

I would tell them to pound sand too. I started climbing back in the 80's, and I too wore logging boots. Now, years later, I can tell you that you almost won't find a competition climber wearing them. I judge at the ITCC every year, and light weight hikers like the Asolo Fugitive GTX are what you see more of. Unless you are standing in hooks all day, your feet will appreciate the lighter boot. Especially if you get into the advanced climbing systems like footlocking and SRT.


----------



## fishercat (Nov 11, 2010)

*i wouldn't worry about it.*

tell them when they stop wearing their boyfriends underwear,you'll stop wearing climbing boots.

I don't think Carolina makes real climbing boots.


----------



## peregordusmc (Nov 11, 2010)

wear what you want and whats comfortable to you man. Its your feet and you have to take care of them. If its loggers that do it for you then rock em out. and yea if you cant handle that razzin then its best you dont tell em about this post. lol.


----------



## freeweight (Nov 26, 2010)

once they hit the ground ,tellem you aint in a tree take off the climbing boots 

jesus,comfort is everything ,i myself have a pair of carolinas ,logger boots kinda pisses me off,i do climb but still even when i didnt i wore logger boots ,one time i did have steal toe kicking shoes for ground work ,

honstly georgia boot was the most comfy pair of boots i ever had they were tough lasted 4-1/2 years before sole fell off,one unigue thing is the had three yes three insoles the would fit inside eachother and man o man my feet NEVER hurt

i rarely see a climber with PROPER climbing boots,just plain high healed logging boots ...so ask them what they have on there feet


----------



## rarefish383 (Nov 27, 2010)

For the best part of 30 years I wore Red Wing lineman boots as my daily walk around shoe. Climbing, ground work, and leisure. I thought they were comfortable. Then I started to develope all sorts of foot problems. Now (I'm retired and do very litle climbing) I wear Merrell high top hiking boots when climbing with hooks and Merrell low top hiking shoes for every thing else. If I'm gonna be in a tree for several hours ( heaven forbid) I break out the old Red Wings.

I think one of the reasons I loved those old Red Wings was the 2" heel. I was at DMV getting a new drivers license and the clerk looked at my application, and then kinda stared at me, and changed my 5'10" to 6', and my weight from 210 to 180. When I left I saw I had been standing next to a pole with a tape measurer on it. I always wanted to be 6', I'm still 210, and I've started to compress, now I'm only 5'9". At least I was 6' for a day, Joe.


----------



## beowulf343 (Nov 28, 2010)

Got to admit, i'll only wear my wesco's in a tree. The higher heels have a tendency to bother my back if i'm doing alot of dragging on the ground. Even if it's only going to be a couple hours on the ground, i'll switch to something with a lower heel simply for comfort.


----------

